# Joinery



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

@Brink what kind of joint do you call this one where I let the beam into the posts in the way I did ...


----------



## Brink (Aug 16, 2015)

I can't see the end, but I guess it's a notched bridle joint.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

I had to google notched bridal joint. I have been calling it a haunched tenon ever since I built it in '05 but I don't really know. I can't get a better image for you. Whenever my dumpster guy bought a new (taller) truck he came flying in one Wednesday as usual and plowed right into it. I'm preparing to build another one (yes, taller) and was penciling down some designs and got to wondering what that joint is called. I didn't get it out of a book I just cut them that way on the fly.


----------



## Brink (Aug 16, 2015)

A bridle is aka an open mortis and tenon joint. That's the part I can't see.
A haunch would be a shorter extension of the tenon. I'm sure this isn't.
Either bridle, or through m&t, this would be considered a beveled shoulder joint.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

Brink said:


> ...shoulder joint.



Shoulder joint that's it. I did find one reference calling it a through tenon with mortised shoulder joint. This is the image it showed as an example. Pretty much my joint.





Thanks monkeyman.


----------



## Brink (Aug 16, 2015)

Stoopid monkeys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 18, 2015)

@Kevin You have way too much time on your hands if you drew that.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 18, 2015)

What exactly is that? Aside from a garbage truck trap?


----------

